# Kurt Angle film on IFilm.....



## Clark Kent (Aug 17, 2007)

*Kurt Angle film on IFilm.....
By Silent Bob - Fri, 17 Aug 2007 18:01:42 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

http://www.ifilm.com/video/2884382

Kurt Angle goes into a bar in "Connecticut" and encounters parodies of WWE's Vince McMahon and others.


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 18, 2007)

Very Funny.


----------



## crushing (Aug 18, 2007)

You know who wears sunglasses indoors?

LOL!


----------

